# Welsh Corgis - any experience of motorhoming with one?



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Good Morning!
One of my clients who has become quite elderly and infirm (alzheimers)can no longer take care of her 8 year old Corgi. I may live to regret it, but and I'm thinking about fostering him. He seems to have glued himself to Murph and me and though he has a dominant disposition, is responding very well to my leadership. There is no question of officially rehoming him elsewhere (complicated) but I think the people making her decisions would agree to let me act as his caregiver. The alternative is to leave him with a succession of her staff and carers who alternate between being terrified of him or completely neglecting him. I think he's a cracking dog depite some behavior problems which I feel he can overcome, but I wonder how Corgis generally adapt to camping and new situations. I don't see too many in motorhomes (maybe they're too short to see out the window)! 

Any thoughts?

(PS - Pat, if you read this, don't worry - he'd stay on the estate here in Wales when I go to Canada and Murph would still head your way!)


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Why don't you phone a well known address in London, on The Mall.

I'm sure the lady of the house would give you excellent advice :lol: 

Sorreeeeeeeeeeee Couldn't resist it.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

devonidiot said:


> Why don't you phone a well known address in London, on The Mall.
> 
> I'm sure the lady of the house would give you excellent advice :lol:
> 
> Sorreeeeeeeeeeee Couldn't resist it.


Well....he's said to be descended from some of those bloodlines, so you're not too far off. I've never been into Corgis or any other formal breed for that matter - my dogs have always been mutts. That may now change 8O 8O 8O .


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do you know the origin of the name *Corgi*?

I do, so I shall await the response of others - no prize, just the satisfaction of knowing a piece of useless information!


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

JacSprat, you seem to be coping well with this sad situation. I don't know anything about Corgi's and come to think about it, I don't see any around my area when walking my dog. I'm sure there must be some others on the forum with Corgi experience who will come along shortly.
I think what you are trying to do is very kind & thoughtful & I hope everything works out for you.
Good luck
Barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jac

We had a corgi once and a right little horror it was too, they are very dominant and can be quite vicious as well, mind you yorkie's aren't much better :lol:

If its eight it will be fairly set in its ways by now and might be very challenging :roll:

If you decide not to take it on I do know of a rescue that might be able to find it a good home or give you some advice

The Little Dog Rescue

Jacquie


----------



## Gorman (Nov 24, 2008)

pippin said:


> Do you know the origin of the name *Corgi*?
> 
> I do, so I shall await the response of others - no prize, just the satisfaction of knowing a piece of useless information!


"Cor" (dwarf) and "ci" (dog) or cur (meaning working dog) maybe the origins of the breed name.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> We had a corgi once and a right little horror it was too, they are very dominant and can be quite vicious as well, mind you yorkie's aren't much better :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry and Jacquie - 
I wouldn't consider taking him on if there were other options for him. It's a stipulation of my client's children (who visit her maybe once a year) that the dog stays in her ownership until her death - or his of course. They have no idea or feeling about the dog itself. Hence, since I work and live on the estate quite a bit, I thought they'd be amenable to the 'fostering' idea. Out of the question to give him to a rescue or anyone else. The dog cannot be in her presence at all anymore because he becomes aggressively defensive of her. He needs a real alpha owner.
But his qualities are super - loyal, obedient - great snaggletooth smile.

Didn't Princess Anne's Corgis gain notariety for savaging someone in Windsor Great Park? Well, hey - this is a hearding breed, bred to nip fearlessly at the heels of gargantuan cattle. It helps to keep in mind what their jobs were supposed to be!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jac,

There are a couple of factors here which have to be considered carefully as you could be getting into a difficult situation.,

a/Corgis can be headstrong little b******s and have a domineering temperament.

b/How will your dog react ?

That said he will more than likely make a lovely,loyal companion but it is a risk.Don't you think he would be better off going to a family with no other pets and with experience in handling this type of dog temperament.

If you think that your dog would accept the new arrival and you are confident that you can handle the behavourial issues then go ahead,it could work.

I know from experience that the dog/bitch combination is the best one,I wouldn't recommend having 2 dogs or 2 bitches together,having said that a lot of those combinations are ok with the 2 dogs accepting each other and living peacefully.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Hi Steve - 
The dog cannot go to anyone else. He's mostly in my care now anyway and gets on very well with my bitch and other dogs. (OK - it's a stately pile, the lady is a Lady, and I work here often as a freelance chef, live-in when I do) I know this dog quite well. *My real question is, before I make the offer, how do Corgis and motorhomes get on? Does anyone travel with them?? - *
Oh, hell - I don't know why I'm fishing for more info really, 'cause my mind is probably made up. Destiny has put us together! I have plenty of dog-handling skills, I'll make the most of him. I swore I'd never have another shedding dog :roll: :roll:

If you see us on site, come say hello, but give me time to put on his muzzle first! (Just kidding - he's not _that _bad). Gosh, I hope people won't think I'm posh - well, they won't after they see my old Tribute!

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

pippin said:


> Do you know the origin of the name *Corgi*?
> 
> I do, so I shall await the response of others - no prize, just the satisfaction of knowing a piece of useless information!


Die-cast metal miniature sh1t machine!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

JacSprat said:


> Hi Steve -
> The dog cannot go to anyone else. He's mostly in my care now anyway and gets on very well with my bitch and other dogs. (OK - it's a stately pile, the lady is a Lady, and I work here often as a freelance chef, live-in when I do) I know this dog quite well. *My real question is, before I make the offer, how do Corgis and motorhomes get on? Does anyone travel with them?? - *
> Oh, hell - I don't know why I'm fishing for more info really, 'cause my mind is probably made up. Destiny has put us together! I have plenty of dog-handling skills, I'll make the most of him. I swore I'd never have another shedding dog :roll: :roll:
> 
> ...


Hi Jac,

it sounds like you have already made your mind up and have become close to the dog,so the only way to find out if a Corgi is ok in a M/home is to actually do it

I think in your case it will be a success,it is a dog/bitch combination,he has been introduced and already gets on well with your dog,and you are an experienced dog owner,just get a Dyson for the dog hairs

ps You don't sound that posh :lol:


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

*ps You don't sound that posh *

Arf!
Did you catch that from my Canadian accent?

Cheers Steve!

Jacquie


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Good on yer Jacquie, hope it works out for you. Very kind of her children to help this way :? .
Good luck.
Barry


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

bigbazza said:


> Good on yer Jacquie, hope it works out for you. Very kind of her children to help this way :? .
> Good luck.
> Barry


the less said...


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

My experience of corgis has been very limited but not good. My ex-nieghbour had 3 in succesion. The first was 6 years old when we moved in. I remember him as being rather snappy and was not a good traveller. He barked constantly whilst in the car, all the way to Cornwall from West Mids apparently. The second, bought as an 8 week old pup, had behavioural problems related to being left 7hrs a day whilst owners worked :evil: She was also snappy. The third was rescue dog who was also left all day alone. She had some sort of accident whilst the owners were out which resulted in her being paralysed in her back legs. That dog was kept alive for another 5 years in a very undignified manner IMO. She was carted around in a truck rather like a toddlers truck for building blocks. She did her business where she lay and was cleaned up frequently, except when owner was at work :roll: suffered frequent UTI's and pressure sores. For all that she was a lovely natured dog and loved any attention she could get. The poor woman really did think she was doing the very best for her dog even though her vet frequently told her otherwise.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We don't see many Corgis in Norfolk appart from Sandringham of course! The ones I have seen have been a mixed bunch from very aggressive to very sweet and gentle and some in between.

Of course we come here to nature or nurture?? They are a working breed and in order to do their job they have to be very strong willed. That said it also means that they are very intelligent and so should be easy to train. The way he is introduced to his new motorhoming life will go a long way towards the success. or otherwise, of the outcome. His upbringing will have a huge effect on his character but it will not be set in stone and yes old dogs can be taught new tricks.

I would give him clear signals about the kind of behaviour that is expected of him right from the start. Once he is responding then reward him with whatever works for him. All dogs work for rewards be they food, toys or attention. If he is working he will be happy so keep him busy!

Habituate him slowly to the motorhome while it is stationery. Can he jump in or will you have to lift him in? If you have to lift him in is he used to being lifted? If not you will need to work on it so that he is comfortable with being whisked off his feet 8O For safety's sake I would teach him to wait while you get out and wait until he is told to get in. Then teach him all the things that Murph already knows 8) 

The relationship with Murph is a different story. It may be that he has a stonger character than Murph. In my opinion Murph will not care much about being the underdog (if that's how it works out) but I have yet to meet the owner who can cope with the second dog usurping the first dog :lol: 

Careful thought needs to be given to how the two dogs' are going to gel together and how, in turn, that is going to affect you :wink: 

We must respect the pecking order between dogs that live together even if we don't think it is "fair".

Dogs and bitches (as said above) usually pair up very well with it often being the bitch that has the upper hand but they are all individuals and we forget that at our peril :lol: 

Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Pat - I knew you'd be along soon! 
I'm really biting my nails over this one, but I think I'll ask for an open-ended agreement with the estate. If after a given time it isn't really working for the dog or me, he'd go back to his old arrangement. Of course the dilemma is, should one leave him in his miserable but familiar life, or show him a good life with the possibility of it not working out in the end -once emotional attachments are made. A classic fostering issue.
BTW, Murph and he spend all day together and have done over the last month or so - no problems whatsoever. In fact, she's got him playing nicely, which he never used to do! 
I'll take him up Snowdon next week and stay at the CC near there. Then we'll see...
Thanks again for all the advice everyone. We really are a nation of dog nutters!

Jacquie


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Jac,
I have recently gained a 2-3 year old Corgi from the Dogs Trust. Willis is most of the time a great natured softy. He is typical in that he will have growly grumps, snarling and teeth bearing, but it tends to be over quicker then it starts. 

He travels very well in the 'van, lies down and is no trouble. Well I say no trouble he can't get in without a lift up, and he doesn't like it - see afore mentioned growly grump, but it's just a case of showing him that I'm pack leader and he calms down again. 

Willis needs a muzzle for the vets, and for a bath - I tried without recently and until he got wet it was a major hissy fit- but with other dogs he is great and will play endlessly with my other dogs. 

Good luck with I say your Corgi.

Ginge


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Gingernutter said:


> Hi Jac,
> I have recently gained a 2-3 year old Corgi from the Dogs Trust. Willis is most of the time a great natured softy. He is typical in that he will have growly grumps, snarling and teeth bearing, but it tends to be over quicker then it starts.
> 
> He travels very well in the 'van, lies down and is no trouble. Well I say no trouble he can't get in without a lift up, and he doesn't like it - see afore mentioned growly grump, but it's just a case of showing him that I'm pack leader and he calms down again.
> ...


Hey Ginge!
You very sadly lost a dog quite recently, didn't you? I'm so glad to see you've got a new pal! Any photos??
Thanks for the advice, especially as you have some experience of the breed. I read about them until my eyes bled out today! Definite challenges ahead, especially since this boy has had a very mixed-up life. I just found out that he's been regulary walloped since puppyhood (seems to be the preferred method of 'training' amongst the older gentry). I'm trying not to let my pity override my ability to deal with a traumatised dog, but it's hard not to go soft. He's decided I'm 'the one' more than the other way around. How can I not try?

Cheers,
Jacquie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Almost the right answer.

Cor is a prefix in Welsh indicating the diminutive.

Ci is Welsh for dog but the initial letter mutates (treiglad) to a G.

In English the stress is on the first syllable, in Welsh the emphasis is on the second and the "o" is sounded much shorter than in English.

So, basically Corgi means doglette!

Working dogs trained to nip at the heels of cattle.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for that pippin - Black Jack is very proud of his Welsh heritage and has no idea that he is only three inches tall!
Jacquie


----------



## 120949 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Welsh Corgis*

Cor-gi is welsh for cow-dog.

They were developed for herding cattle. This is why they are so small, the cattle kick do not hurt. They can hang on to the kicking foot until the beast does what is required.

They need a lot of exercise. 
They are intelligent too and become bored if not worked and exercised.
Just because they are small is no indication of energy available.
The snappy ones probably don't get enough.

There are two breeds. A Cardiganshire has docked tail docked and a Pembrokeshire which is slightly lighter colouring and long tailed.

They think for themselves and can be a lot of fun.

Skywriter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Welsh Corgis*



Skywriter said:


> Cor-gi is welsh for cow-dog.
> 
> They were developed for herding cattle. This is why they are so small, the cattle kick do not hurt. They can hang on to the kicking foot until the beast does what is required.
> 
> ...


As a bonus they can also check your gas installation.. :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Good one Spacerunner!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

The powers that be have accepted my offer to foster Jack, the Pembroke Corgi. I'm delighted and apprehensive all at once. I'm taking him to the Blaenau FFestiniog CC for the first motorhoming trip of his life Thursday/Friday. Wish me luck!
Thanks for all the info and advice - sometimes it's just comforting to share!

Jacquie, Murph and Jack!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's wishing :lol: 

I'm sure you will all have a whale of a time!

Pat


----------

